# help with compaq deskpro



## christawnjai (Nov 29, 2009)

hello, I have a very reliable but old compaq deskpro I think a 2000, recently a friend of mine wanted to upgrade it and made some mistakes putting it back to gether, now I keep getting a warning "IDE:failed- something about disk error replace disk and press any key" but I dont have any disks in any drives, I think he may have put some cables in the wrong place. i.e. the cables with 2, 4, 5, and so forth that plug the cd drivers and others into the motherboard.. if someone could please help, or at least tell me how to upgrade my emachines to more memory, from 63 to 64mb.. thank you


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The disk error is probably the Hdd not being connected properly.

To upgrade the RAM in the E-Machine, go to Crucials site and follow the instructions. http://www.crucial.com/


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

s Tyree said that error message is most likly caused by the ide cable not being connected all the way or it is going out. Open the side pannel and make sure they are firmly connected by pushing on the connecters to make sure they are firmly seated all the way in. If the problem persist then try replacing the ide cable, 5 to 10 bucks at a computer stor, bestbuy, or radio shack.


----------



## perterg (Nov 30, 2009)

Such errors are definitely caused by connection failures, do try and do some cleaning on the CPU inside as you mentioned the system is quite old.


----------



## christawnjai (Nov 29, 2009)

Tyree said:


> The disk error is probably the Hdd not being connected properly.
> 
> To upgrade the RAM in the E-Machine, go to Crucials site and follow the instructions. http://www.crucial.com/


thank you very much for the help, I havent tried the steps yet because the cables with the numbers on them are no longer attached, and also what does the IDE cable look like? if you could help me thx a mil


----------



## christawnjai (Nov 29, 2009)

what does the hdd look like? i know a little something about computers but not enough to fix this one, it was working just fine until he started switching stuff around, he started with the jet rams!! if that is any help


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Should look kind of like this:









Located at the front of the computer.


----------



## christawnjai (Nov 29, 2009)

thank you I know exactly what you are talking about, he tried to switch the one in my compaq with the one in my emachines, (i didnt know what he was doing) but I dont know what cable to plug it back up to the motherboard, he left everything unplugged! thanks for all your help so far, though also i dont believe it is damaged it was working perfect before he started playing computer genius and unplugging cables and switching stuff!!! if you could help me to know which ones go in which... thank you greatly!!!!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The data cable will look like this>









The power connector like this>


----------



## christawnjai (Nov 29, 2009)

okay i plugged p6 into the hdd (?) now i have three different power cords, one says master and slave, the other says o drive and then the last says 3.5 floppy, oooh if you help me fix this computer i will be forever greatful, wont have to use slow emachines!!!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

All the power cords may not be used, is their one plugged into the CD/DVD drive?
Do you have the data cables hooked to both drives?


----------



## christawnjai (Nov 29, 2009)

first off, I have the exact error msg: PXE-E61:MEDIA TEST FAILURE CHECK CABLE; PXE-MOF: EXITING INTEL PXEROM
and to your response: as of right now I only have one CD drive on the hard drive, but i am even consfused about what "P" number to plug that into- heelllp please thanks for all your help!! 
also, I have three different hard drives is there anyway I can use any of them to adjust or upgrade one well enough to run as properly as the compaq deskpro did before someone messed with it?


----------



## christawnjai (Nov 29, 2009)

one more thing i can put the second cd drive back in!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

PXE-E61:MEDIA TEST FAILURE CHECK CABLE; PXE-MOF: EXITING INTEL PXEROM 
Means it did not find a operating system to boot from on the local machine and tried to do a network boot but failed because there was not a server to boot from, normal if the hard drive is not hooked up or does not have a os installed.

The 4 pin molex connectors (P) are all the same any will work in the drives. For now just use the hard drive that has the Operating system on it (do you know which one it is?) and no CD drive until we get the system to boot.

There should be a sticker on the back of the PC case with a model number on it.


----------



## christawnjai (Nov 29, 2009)

okay, sorry but there are three different stickers on the pc case i will just describe all three, the first is on the side of the case it is rubbed a little but i can make out something that says:"AGENCY SERIES pd1055" it also says input underlined and has some underthe line Hz A V 
the second sticker is a series of numbers and letters next to a bar code:6047DYSZA712
and the third is actually on the inside the only other thing with "COMPAQ" and Model even written on it but the number is HP-1200XA3
I really hope that helps!!! smile


----------



## christawnjai (Nov 29, 2009)

i didnt know there was a seperate or different hard drive with the operating system on it, what would it look like? hope i am not being too complicated i am a fast learner!!!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Usually there is only one hard drive, if you have the only one hooked up then either there is not a operating system on it or the drive is bad, here is what Compaq has on finding the model number> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...4461&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=94145

Lets start with some basics the data cable should be a ribbon type cable like this >









Make sure the correct end is plugged into the motherboard and the other end into the hard drive>









Then that the power plug is fully seated in the drive.


----------



## christawnjai (Nov 29, 2009)

hey there, sorry took so long to reply.. the only cable I have that looks remotely like that one has "master" at the far end then shortly following that is "SLAVE" then at the end that plugs into the motherboard it says "CPU BOARD" by the way the harddrive was working fine the operating system that was on here was windows xp if that is what operating system you are talking about??? thx


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Master pugs into the hard drive and CPU board of course hooks to the motherboard.
If you only have one cable the CD/DVD driver goes in the center or slave position, if you have 2 cables the CD/DVD drive should be the master on the second cable and the second IDE connector on the motherboard.


----------



## christawnjai (Nov 29, 2009)

it has a master slave dual connector, and then the part that goes to the motherboard, it is telling me that the "NTLDR is missing"


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you have the windows disk you'll need to do a repair install.

http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm#RI


----------



## christawnjai (Nov 29, 2009)

unfortunatly i do not hav that particular disk,,, also sorry to ask but the link you included: how would I be able to fix my compaq deskpro with that link if I cant get the computer to start??? also i finally got the hard drive to work or at least the computer to recognize it, ( i think) what does "NTLDR is missing mean? it pops up now,,,, oh this is crazy... i hope a lot of people like myself appreciate you all helping out those of us with compuer problems not of any fault of our own,,, thank you thank you!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It usually means the partition table or operating system files are damaged or missing on the hard drive, the only way I know to fix it is with the installation disk.


----------

